

Where did reddit go? - systemizer
http://www.reddit.com
Am I hallucinating, or did reddit get replaced by the Hotchkiss family blog?<p>If it changes, see here: http://imgur.com/lnbBw
======
systemizer
This is what I am getting: <http://imgur.com/lnbBw>

------
mooism2
Reddit's still there when I visit it.

Is your dns fubared?

~~~
systemizer
hrrmmm, It might be MITM. Looking into it now.... thanks for the help

